# Bird Nests



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

Encountered a problem I hadn't considered. Getting 28frls 5th wheel ready for trip to Vicksburg Birds had built nests in back of pinbox. perfect location. I removed nests before they could lay eggs otherwise would have had to wait them out. Next year I'll put a piece of hardware cloth over opening in back of pin box in fall. You may want to check yours


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Good tip, rtavi









Make sure the cover you make is really solid. I have been trying to keep some swallows out of our attic for about five years now, and no matter what I do, they always find a way through. Tenacious little guys!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

z-family said:


> Sounds like those birds have good taste for picking a home
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good One









Thor


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Good tip! Last I checked, there was no signs of squatters, but that was almost two months ago. I'll be going to see the ole OB next weekend. Can't wait!


----------

